# What do YOU call this...



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

What's your term for this type of fixture? In my neck of the woods, they are called "hog lights" or "haymow lights". I'm not sure if these lights even have a proper name. My preferred manufacturer for these (EPCO) calls them "utility lights", which doesn't especially accurately describe them, in my opinion.


----------



## B-MAN (Aug 1, 2006)

We install these lights in barns and milk houses. I have only known them to be barn lights.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 23, 2006)

B-MAN said:


> We install these lights in barns and milk houses. I have only known them to be barn lights.


Same here. That was the first thing I thought of.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

I have used them in commercial kitchens and walk-in boxes quite a lot, and of course the few stables/barns I do here and there. 
I typically use the cages over them. I use RAB since my main supply guy is a big RAB dealer. 
I installed six of them in a 2x3 pattern, about 4' spacing, 9' ceiling, in a friend's wood shop (He's a cabinet maker). Real nice look and very safe.

I really don't have a particular name for them.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

Yep thats what i was thinking the cages over them mounted in underground walkways on side of walls with conduit. This Is where is see them frequently.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> What's your term for this type of fixture? In my neck of the woods, they are called "hog lights" or "haymow lights". I'm not sure if these lights even have a proper name. My preferred manufacturer for these (EPCO) calls them "utility lights", which doesn't especially accurately describe them, in my opinion.


Explosion proofs.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 23, 2006)

mdshunk said:


>



They can't be explosion proof.....that's an exploded view.:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Yea I've seen these lights with the cast aluminum cage being sold on ebay as explosion proofs and people pay real money for them. I call these lights with a cage freezer lights, walk in lights or dock lights, loading docks. 

Real explosion proofs, used, bring about $50 each. Doesn't seem to matter how old they are. Maybe the meth cookers use them. Weed growers will buy your used halides.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Dock lights.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Yeah, I couldn't find a decent picture of one with a cage installed. I guess I wasn't using the right search terms, because I didn't know what to search for. The one in my picture costs $12 wholesale, so you can tell from that price that it's not explosion proof. Yeah, the Crouse-Hinds and Appleton one's look darned near identical and are explosion proof. I'm sure that they are in the 75 dollar range. 










I didn't realize that RAB sold these, and I'm a big RAB fan. They call them 'vaporproof fixtures', which is a long cry from 'explosion proof'. The RAB equivalent to the $12 EPCO fixture that I normally use is $19, so it's not much more in price.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Vapor-Proof, UL marine listed, ceiling mt. = $156.00 Bulkhead Mount = $168.65. Prices are retail.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> Vapor-Proof, UL marine listed, ceiling mt. = $156.00 Bulkhead Mount = $168.65. Prices are retail.


Must have to pay a premium for fixtures that don't get seasick, huh? 

It might pay a guy to try to get some RAB or EPCO fixtures investigated by the UL for marine listing and resell them.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

:laughing: :laughing: 

I believe that the only way to buy them for more would be Mil-Spec., FAA or NASA approved.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> I believe that the only way to buy them for more would be Mil-Spec., FAA or NASA approved.


That's no crap.... I had to replace 2 broken helicopter landing pad lights (the one's that look like the lights we're dealing with here, except they poke up out of the ground in a ring around the pad). Those things were almost 700 bucks each, my cost. They were really nice, well made fixtures, if anybody wants to use them for some high class lanscape lighting. :jester:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I was developing a control system that required electronic gyro's. They cost around $230 unless I wanted Mil-Spec. and then they were $3,500. They had a special coating on them!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

That's right. I remember now. 
I call it a RAB Vapor Proof fixture. :thumbsup:


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> What's your term for this type of fixture? In my neck of the woods, they are called "hog lights" or "haymow lights". I'm not sure if these lights even have a proper name. My preferred manufacturer for these (EPCO) calls them "utility lights", which doesn't especially accurately describe them, in my opinion.


Hey Md or anyone need help locating light fixture. I'm looking for a certain light fixture to hang down from the ceiling of my cupola which has windows on 4 sides and is also exposed to the bonus room. What I have in mind is the old fashion type of what I'd call barn light ( sort of an upside down galvanized hood and the globe is clear and sort of has the wire cage around it. Probably have seen them in old prison movies.:laughing: Just had dinner at Chilis, and thats the type of light they use through out the resturant. If I had a pair of wire cutters on me I'd a had one:w00t: . Thanks for any help guys.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Yep, know exactly what you're talking about. It's these fixtures that we're talking about in this thread, with the reflector accessory. Give me a few minutes and I'll put some links together for you.

EDIT:
Here's the reflector: http://www.rabweb.com/product_line_detail.php?prodline=RFLCTR
Here's a fixture for pendant mount: http://www.rabweb.com/product_detail.php?product=VP200DGW/F22

If this isn't what you had in mind, repost. My head is full of stuff I need to get out of it before I explode.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> Yep, know exactly what you're talking about. It's these fixtures that we're talking about in this thread, with the reflector accessory. Give me a few minutes and I'll put some links together for you.
> 
> EDIT:
> Here's the reflector: http://www.rabweb.com/product_line_detail.php?prodline=RFLCTR
> ...


Md thanks for the reply. Thats pretty close. I have a box up in the ceiling flush with the sheetrock. I would need a canopy to go up and cover the box and wire connections and would like it to hang down about a 1' so the light is somewhat centered in the windows. The rest of what you got there is it though. Do you know of someplace you can just order the whole light without doing it pc. by pc. Whatever you do don't let yer head explode..........to messy.:laughing:


----------



## steve-in-kville (Aug 30, 2006)

Always known to me as "jar lights." Without the glass, just "barn lights."

steve


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

I call them vapor tight light fixtures made by LUMAPRO

FIXTURE VAPOR TIGHT 
Vapor Tight Fixture, Lamp Power Rating 200 Watt Maximum, Voltage Rating 120 Volts, Lamp Type Incandescent, UL Listed for Wet Locations, Height 8.75 Inches, Diameter 4.25 Inches, Gray Finish 

View attachment 3110


View attachment 3111


----------



## ofourcobra (Oct 9, 2006)

Here in boston we call them jelly jar fixtures ,,,,dont ask


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

ofourcobra said:


> Here in boston we call them jelly jar fixtures ,,,,dont ask


Well, a mason jar thread does fit. It's exactly the same. In my parts, a jelly jar fixture is a generic porch light, that actually has a jelly jar for a glass enclosure. This is what you get if you don't sign a change order.  See:


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

That is the lightening fixture hanging outside my back door. But its white not black. I got it a lowes for under 10 dollars. I even bought one of those clear light bulbs for it. (60w) It gives off alot of light.


----------



## Larry007 (Feb 5, 2006)

jelly jars or jar lights....
Not sure where the jelly went...


----------

